# sistema convencional de platinos marquis 1983



## arturobar (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

tengo un problema con el sistema de encendido de un marquis 1983 hecho en México, el cual es de platinos y quiero saber si cuenta con un cable resistivo del suitch a la bobina al igual que el electrónico porque quiero poner un distribuidor electrónico del sistema duraspark II.


gracias ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

lo moví para aquí al tema ,
saludos


----------

